# Ο αόριστος του ρήματος εγείρω



## Costas (Aug 1, 2009)

Τόσο το ΛΚΝ όσο και το ΛΝΕΓ δίνουν αόριστο (και παρατατικό) του ρήματος εγείρω *μόνο* το ήγειρα, προφανώς για να μη μπερδεύεται με τον αόριστο του ρήματος γέρνω. Δικιολογούν όμως οι όποιες αγαθές ή μη 'σκοπιμότητες' τέτοια ουκάζια, όταν υπάρχουν πολλά ευρήματα του 'έγειρε ζήτημα', καθόλου λιγότερα, αν όχι περισσότερα, από του 'ήγειρε ζήτημα'; Κατά τη γνώμη μου, σε καμία περίπτωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2009)

Προφανώς όμως, ακόμα κι αν λες πάντα "ήγειρα" για τον αόριστο, δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις εντελώς το μπέρδεμα μεταξύ εγείρω και γέρνω, γιατί ο παρατατικός του εγείρω είναι έγειρα, που είναι ο αόριστος του γέρνω.


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2009)

Όχι, Αλεξάντρα, και τον παρατατικό ως 'ήγειρα' τον δίνουν. Εκτός κι αν μιλάς για τα πρόσωπα όπου ο τόνος δεν πέφτει πάνω στην αύξηση (εγείραμε, εγείρατε), αλλά εκεί το 'γέρνω' κάνει 'γείραμε' και όχι 'εγείραμε'. Όμως το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό, αλλά το ότι ο τύπος "έγειρα" ως αόριστος του εγείρω υπάρχει και παραϋπάρχει, επομένως δεν έχουν δικαίωμα τα λεξικά να κάνουν αυθαίρετα τους πυροσβέστες τυχόν παρανοήσεων. Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να αναφέρουν και τους δύο τύπους, και το 'ήγειρα' και το 'έγειρα'.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις, το κοίταξα βιαστικά και αφηρημένα, ήγειρα είναι και ο παρατατικός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2009)

Αν ρίξουμε μια ματιά και στα σύνθετα, έχουμε την εξής εικόνα:

εγείρω — ΛΝΕΓ: ήγειρα. ΛΚΝ: ήγειρα.
*ανεγείρω* — ΛΝΕΓ: ανέγειρα (λογ. ανήγειρα). ΛΚΝ: ανήγειρα.
*διεγείρω* — ΛΝΕΓ: διήγειρα. ΛΚΝ: βλέπε εγείρω.
*εξεγείρω* — ΛΝΕΓ: εξήγειρα. ΛΚΝ: βλέπε εγείρω.
*συνεγείρω* — ΛΝΕΓ: συνήγειρα. ΛΚΝ: βλέπε εγείρω.

Στο Σχολικό, αναφέρεται μόνο ο αόριστος _ανήγειρα_ και σε σημείωση στο _εγείρω_ διαβάζουμε: Ας σημειωθεί ότι τόσο το _εγείρω_ όσο και τα σύνθετά του ανήκουν στα λίγα ρήματα της Νέας Ελληνικής που σχηματίζουν παρελθοντικούς χρόνους με τονιζόμενη χρονική αύξηση (π.χ. _Ήγειρε αντιρρήσεις — Ανήγειραν ανδριάντα_).







Σκυτάλη λοιπόν:

Ο Ικέμ ήταν ένας εγγράμματος που *απάγγειλε*, η Ελάουα μια αγράμματη που τραγουδούσε.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=30&ct=19&artid=75261&enthDate=12072008
Με την πράξη του αυτή ο Καρυωτάκης *απάγγειλε* την καταδίκη του κόσμου που τον μεγάλωσε, τον άνδρωσε και τον διαμόρφωσε.
http://www.booksinfo.gr/bookwriters...kostaskaryotakisneoellinikosmythos/index.html
Στις 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2002, η Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg (Εισαγγελία του Regensburg) *απάγγειλε* κατ' αυτού ενώπιον του αιτούντος δικαστηρίου την κατηγορία...
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:62007J0297:EL:HTML

Τα λεξικά γνωρίζουν μόνο το *απήγγειλα*.


----------

